# G.T. Brownhill, Aston PA HELP!!



## Leasacks (Mar 21, 2012)

I got a bottle from a friend and I can't find a lick of info on. It is an aqua blob that says G.T. Brownhill, Del Co (for Delaware County) PA.  Also says Aston in the slug plate.  Back bottom says "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD".  Any of you PA collectors know what I have? I'd post a pic but I can't from my iPad...


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2012)

Tod has two hutches listed for him, from two different towns in pA...

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABFindBottleByFirm.aspx?Firm_Name=Brownhill&Search_Name=Search_Start&City=&Area=&County=&Region=&State=&Country=&Start_Year=&End_Year=&Get_Firms=Find+Firms


----------



## Leasacks (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok that is getting somewhere. My bottle isn't a hutch though.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2012)

> I'd post a pic but I can't from my iPad...


 
 Hey Lea,

 Isn't there an "app" for that? They're talkin about ipad photo posting OVER HERE. 

 I had no idea they were semi-passive machines.

 You might have a kid help you...


----------



## Leasacks (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh nice!  I'll look into it and get a photo posted stat! []


----------



## Leasacks (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope this worked.


----------



## Leasacks (Mar 26, 2012)

Boy am I a ninny or what?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

>


----------



## Leasacks (Mar 27, 2012)

Much appreciated!!  []

 I still can't find any info on this bottle.


----------



## rfellmanjr (Jan 15, 2022)

Aston is in Delaware County PA - outside  Phila.  1880-1910 or so bottle. Brownhill has a number of bottle variants and types
Is it for sale ?


----------

